# R.O.D.I Plumbing Help



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently picked up a Vertex Puratek Deluxe R.O.D.I system and the necessary fittings to have it hard plumbed into my main cold water line, it's just a simple tee with compression fittings on each end that tee off into a ball valve so I can turn on and off the water when need be. 

Anywho here's where the problem came in; after shutting off the main water line in the house and draining all the faucets inside and out, the cold water line became really hot? I started to question whether this was indeed the cold water line at this point so I followed it to my hot water tank where it lists "cold" and "hot" and I had the right line...So why did my cold water line become hot when I turned off all the water? I ended up not cutting the pipe in fear of god knows what but I really don't have $100+ to spend on a plumber. 

Any thoughts? 

Had two quotes from plumbers for such a simple job and I would have to supply parts

1. $150
2. $180

Damn I'm in the wrong field LOL

Thanks


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you own or rent?
If you rent, get permission from your landlord.
If you own, your the boss.
Did you drain both *hot* & cold lines to below where you're thinking of cutting?

There is a tiny bleed valve on your main shut-off.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Scotmando said:


> Do you own or rent?
> If you rent, get permission from your landlord.
> If you own, your the boss.
> Did you drain both *hot* & cold lines to below where you're thinking of cutting?
> ...


Neither actually, I live at home haha still a student ! but my dad is helping me with the process and he was pretty stumped too because we weren't sure why the cold water line turned hot after the water was shut off and drained 

I believe we only drained the cold line? I know that we turned off the main valve coming into the house, but we didn't turn off the water heater since we weren't messed with any hot water lines.

We just didn't want to cut the pipe because it got hot and we had no clue why.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Try draining the hot water too. 
And you have to have the water below where you're working or else you won't be able to melt the solder. 
Have you or you're dad done plumbing before?
Do you have the right materials & tools?


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> Try draining the hot water too.
> And you have to have the water below where you're working or else you won't be able to melt the solder.
> Have you or you're dad done plumbing before?
> Do you have the right materials & tools?


He is using a compression fitting so there is no need to solder anything. He just needs a saw to cut the pipe, sandpaper to smooth the edges and clean the pipe and a wrench to tighten the bolts.

Run the hot water faucets near you installation to get the pipes warm to confirm whether the pipe your cutting the hot or cold pipe. The water sitting in the pipe will cool over time if not used.

Are you installing this in the basement or under a sink or near your water tank? If its near your hot water tank, just tap the pipe leading to your hotwater tank. You shouldnt need a plumber to do this job.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is called negative pressure. The water in a water heater expands and the pressure causes the hot water out of the tank, when pipes are empty. (just my opinion)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

sig said:


> It is called negative pressure. The water in a water heater expands and the pressure causes the hot water out of the tank, when pipes are empty. (just my opinion)


So should I also shut off my hot water tank? or is it okay to cut the pipe even if there is the negative pressure


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What has likely happened, as mentioned, is that hot water was siphoned from the tank with the draining operation. You can shut off the valve at the water heater and or drain off some of the hot from the tank. Do open both hot and cold taps when the main is hut off to drain the lines.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

BillD said:


> What has likely happened, as mentioned, is that hot water was siphoned from the tank with the draining operation. You can shut off the valve at the water heater and or drain off some of the hot from the tank. Do open both hot and cold taps when the main is hut off to drain the lines.


Ahhh okay, thanks a ton for the help. I will re-attempt this job tonight, hopefully without a mess  Good thing we didn't cut the pipe the other day or someone would have gotten burnt LOL


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you for everyones help, it is now installed and working. My only question now is what is a normal PSI reading? This thing is running at 150 PSI when producing water which seems like way too much


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Does the system have a pump to increase the pressure?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

BillD said:


> Does the system have a pump to increase the pressure?


Yes it does, here is the newer thread I put under the marine section as they use RODI more than us freshwater people.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110330


----------

